# First puppy groom!



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Puzzle is going for his first puppy experience at the groomers tomorrow. We've already been for a visit to meet the groomer but tomorrow now that he's clear to go out he will be having a groom.

They will bath, dry and brush him. Then trim round his face which is great because he can hardly see out at the moment, then do his nails and trim his feet.

He was really, really good when I bathed him at home although he still doesn't care for the brush so I hope he is going to be ok.

I'm thinking of taking a little pot of his favourite treats with me so he has something familiar to have. So far when we have been out in arms and the vet or the shop assistant have tried to treat him he has refused to eat it!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Let us know how you get on and post before n after pics X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sure he will be just fine. Really good to get them use to the groomer. Sid is just over 7 months and has had a puppy trim and I took him along on a couple of occasions with Molly just to get the feel of the place and the sounds and feel of the clippers and dryer. This was a big help when it came to the big day! 
Molly has always been a nightmare at the groomers and took myself and the groomer along time to convince her that nothing nasty was going to happen to her. Treats are always a good idea, my groomer always gives mine treats and they never say no! 
Before and after picture are always fun to see


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Dog grooming is critical for your pet and am sure it will be fun. Carrying those treats is also a great idea. I hope all goes well:best_wishes: Keep us updated.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

It went really well, he was so good they didn't want to give him back!

Here's an after pic.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

And a before pic!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Puzzle said:


> It went really well, he was so good they didn't want to give him back!




No wonder, he's so darn cute.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Puzzle looks super scrummy... All soft and fluffy and clean 
Shame there is so much mud around.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

I know! I'm sure this smart look isn't going to last very long especially as we are taking him for his first walk this weekend. Oh well, it's all about the experience I suppose.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh he's looks adorable - Rafi has got his first groom on the 10 th of Dec x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him, yes the experience is very important for him, I love getting the puppies in for their visits and first grooms. I often feel sad when I groom them around 6/7 months knowing that lovely easy puppy coat won't last much longer! (but not as sad as I feel getting a year old one in for the first time with a shaggy coat matted at the base!!)


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

He looks very handsome!


----------

